# Flowering Plum Stump



## Woodtick (Jun 21, 2011)

I have a flowering Plum stump in my front yard can this be milled into anything worthwhile using for scroll saw projects


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

I don't see why not if you have the means to ''mill'' it, chainsaw-then shop bandsaw ? Since you need thin wood for scroll saw work (from what I have seen in your pictures) I would cut it 2X as thick as you normally use because I suspect that wood is going to move. Then after dry plane to the thickness you want....Better yet if you do have a shop bandsaw and can resaw I would cut it 1'' thick, dry that and then resaw thinner. Or mill it 1'', dry that and later use it if nothing else for material to frame some of your scroll saw works, or bases or some such thing. I guess it depends on your tools as how to go about processing it, but ''something'' can surely be made from it other than firewood. Worst case cut into big chunks and maybe a turner will want to trade turning blanks for thin wood like you like to use ?



.


----------

